# Video Presentation on Animating Your Display



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

*TUNE IN TONIGHT -Video How to on Animating Your Display*

Join us this Friday at 6:00 p.m. Pacific time as we continue our holiday display video how to presentations. 
The first 9 weeks covered lighting primarily used in Christmas displays but this will be the first presentation that focuses on Halloween techniques. I'll be going over the basics of animating a holiday display with examples of some of the systems we use to provide movement to our props using motors, servos, pneumatics and projections as well as some info on adding audio to your display.
I'll also go over the basics of controllers used to run the animated props with special emphasis on building, programming and using the Picaxe as an inexpensive alternative to purchased controllers.
During the presentation, people may ask questions using the text chat window and when the presentation is complete, we'll open up the video chat to further discuss and brainstorm on how to take your display up a notch. 
The link to the site is http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/ Just type in your name and hit join and then follow the directions to log in.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This sounds like an awesome presentation. I will try to check it out on Friday.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Joisey. 
Make sure to tune in TONIGHT! This is a great format for our on line virtual how to's. 
Hope to see you all there!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry I have to work tonight, now. It'd be awesome to sit in and observe one of these classes. Sounds like a great learning experience!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

This sounds awesome! Hopefully I can make it tonight. Are the previous presentations archived anywhere? I'd be interested in what you have to say about lighting, Christmas or otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Studiokraft, Gigogig who is a member here is the one who's put this project together. The plan is to have the past episodes available but it will take awhile. Sounds like it's a fairly time consuming job to get all the components from the presentations put into the right format.
I know he's spent all his free time getting this presentation concept working to the detriment of the building of his displays so it may not happen until after Christmas.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a shame, but I completely understand how time-consuming it is to put projects together. Thanks again!


----------

